# Phòng bếp tiện nghi hơn với những thiết kế lưu trữ thông minh



## nguyenvy321 (24/8/21)

Phòng bếp tiện nghi hơn với những thiết kế lưu trữ thông minh Căn bếp của gia đình bạn sẽ đạt được tiêu chí gọn gàng, tiện ích, sạch sẽ và hiện đại với 6 thiết kế lưu trữ thông minh dưới đây. Một căn bếp tiện nghi không chỉ giúp bà nội trợ tiết kiệm thời gian chuẩn bị nấu nướng, dọn dẹp mà còn khơi nguồn cảm hứng trong việc bếp núc quen thuộc mỗi ngày. Dưới đây là… thiết kế lưu trữ thông minh, hiện đại, giúp căn bếp của bạn Bán căn hộ Belleza quận 7 luôn gọn gàng. 1. Giá nâng hạ bát đĩa Thiết kế khai thác tối đa không gian tủ bếp trên, giúp chị em Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza có thể sắp xếp ly chén, bát đĩa,... một cách ngăn nắp. Chỉ với một thao tác nhẹ nhàng, nâng lên hạ xuống đơn giản là bạn không còn gặp khó khăn khi lưu trữ vật dụng ở trên cao nữa. Giá thường có thiết kế 2 tầng, lắp đặt ngay trên bồn rửa chén để thuận tiện cho việc cất đi sau khi chùi rửa. 2. Giá đựng xoong nồi tủ bếp dưới Giá đựng dành cho tủ bếp dưới giúp bạn “giấu nhẹm” những chiếc xoong nồi to cồng kềnh vào một ngăn riêng bên dưới, vừa rộng rãi vừa thẩm mỹ. Vì xoong nồi là đồ dùng được sử dụng thường xuyên nên việc bố trí chúng ở ngăn dưới là hợp lý, tiện lợi cho việc nấu nướng, vệ sinh và cất giữ. 3. Kệ đựng gia vị “tàng hình” Nếu giá đựng xoong nồi chén bát thường chiếm một khoang tủ lớn thì các loại dầu ăn, nước mắm, gia vị, hương liệu,... chỉ cần một khoảng không nhỏ nhưng sắp xếp khoa học là đủ. Chiếc kệ này được thiết kế nhỏ, hẹp, ẩn bên trong tủ bếp và chỉ cần một thao tác kéo nhẹ là “cả một trời gia vị” đã hiện ra trước mắt bạn. 4. Giá lưu trữ chất tẩy rửa Chất tẩy rửa công nghiệp là không thể thiếu để vệ sinh căn bếp luôn sạch bóng dầu mỡ. Những chất tẩy này cũng được chia thành nhiều loại với các chức năng khác nhau, chẳng hạn như: nước rửa chén, dung dịch rửa bề mặt bếp điện, nước lau chùi kệ bếp, nước lau sàn bếp, sản phẩm khử mùi, sát khuẩn,... Vậy nên một chiếc giá lưu trữ ngay bên dưới bồn rửa sẽ là sản phẩm không thể thiếu cho căn bếp tiện nghi. 5. Thùng đựng gạo và các loại hạt Thùng đựng gạo âm tủ cũng được xem là một phụ kiện lưu trữ thông minh và hiện đại, giúp bảo quản gạo và các loại hạt như: đậu đỗ, lạc, vừng,... khỏi sự xâm nhập của các loài chuột, kiến, mối, gián,... Chỉ cần một cái chạm tay là bạn có thể lấy được 150-250 gram gạo/hạt mà không cần chạm tay vào, tránh tình trạng gạo bị ướt gây ẩm mốc. Tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng mà bạn có thể chọn thiết kế với kích thước tương ứng. 6. Thùng rác thông minh Sản phẩm cuối cùng mà chúng tôi muốn giới thiệu đến bạn sẽ là cái kết hoàn hảo cho hệ thống lưu trữ thông minh của phòng bếp. Thùng đựng rác là vật dụng quá đỗi quen thuộc, nhưng nếu nó có khả năng cảm ứng, khả năng xử lý mùi hôi tự động khi bạn Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 chưa kịp đổ rác trong ngày thì càng tuyệt vời hơn nữa. Căn bếp bây giờ đã đảm bảo tiêu chí gọn gàng, tiện ích, sạch sẽ và hiện đại rồi đấy!


----------

